# 넣다/꽂다



## Hyperpolyglot

Can 넣다/꽂다 be used interchangeably as put in/insert? Do they both mean to insert an object into something?  Thanks


----------



## Hit Girl

넣다/꽂다 are not interchangeable.
넣다 is simply "to put".
꽂다 is used when you put something skinny, such as flowers, pencils, needles, flags, etc. to something:


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Hit Girl said:


> 넣다/꽂다 are not interchangeable.
> 넣다 is simply "to put".
> 꽂다 is used when you put something skinny, such as flowers, pencils, needles, flags, etc. to something:


Also, what about 담다,thanks


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Also, what about 담다,thanks



담다 - I would say "to fill".
To recap,
넣다: to put
꽂다: to stick
담다: to fill

For all three verbs, the preposition is "에": ~에 ~을 넣다/담다/꽂다


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Hit Girl said:


> 담다 - I would say "to fill".
> To recap,
> 넣다: to put
> 꽂다: to stick
> 담다: to fill
> 
> For all three verbs, the preposition is "에": ~에 ~을 넣다/담다/꽂다



But I heard that when you deal with food, such as putting a food on the counter, in the microwave, you have to use 담다?


----------



## Sociologist

It is a bit tricky question to answer. Basically, my answer is that it does not depend on 
whether it is a food or not, but on what is the objects to which the food is moved 

Let me have a few examples.

1. If I am in a situation that I am placing a food on a counter, I would go for 놓다 or 올려놓다.

2. If I am in a situation that I am locating a food into a basket (or box) on a counter, I would go for 담다, 넣다 or even 담아넣다.

3. If I am in a situation that I am putting a food into a microwave, I would go for 넣다.

4. If I am in a situation that I am putting a food in a bowl, I would go for 담다.

5. If I am in a situation that I am putting the bowl into a microwave, I would go for 넣다


----------

